# Firefox users



## debodun (Jun 2, 2021)

How do you like the redesigned Firefox 89.0?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 2, 2021)

So far it's doing fine. I don't use many "extras". I use an add blocker.


----------



## Chet (Jun 2, 2021)

If it's the most recent updated one, I see no improvement. Cut and paste was not visible so I had to Google to find out where it was. It turns out you have to hit "alt' to get a menu in the top left and then click "edit". WHY? These geeks sit around with nothing to do so they go mess with something that worked fine as it was. If they want to update under the "hood", that's fine, but why do I have to re-learn?


----------



## officerripley (Jun 2, 2021)

Huh; I just installed the most recent v. of Ff, and Cut and Paste are still where they always were; maybe it's something to do with my ISP? IDK, this stuff just keeps getting more and more confusing, though; I agree: why do they have to make changes just for the sake of making changes?! Very irritating.


----------



## Devi (Jun 2, 2021)

The only thing I didn't like about version 89 was the default double line-spacing in the dropdown menus -- that is, padding above and below each text entry. I removed the padding via this info at mozillazine.org (which is not Mozilla):

*What genius decided to double space all menus?*
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3075352

There are a few browser.proton.* prefs that partially disable the proton theme (the upper and lower padding) (set to false).

* browser.proton.contextmenus.enabled
* browser.doorhangers.enabled
* browser.proton.enabled

These are found by going (in a new tab) to *about:config* and searching for *proton* -- then set the above to false.


----------



## Chet (Jun 2, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Huh; I just installed the most recent v. of Ff, and Cut and Paste are still where they always were; maybe it's something to do with my ISP? IDK, this stuff just keeps getting more and more confusing, though; I agree: why do they have to make changes just for the sake of making changes?! Very irritating.


It might have something to do with the version of Windows you have. Mine is 8.1.


----------



## Devi (Jun 2, 2021)

I find cut and paste in the Edit dropdown menu. (That is, File, Edit.)

Windows 10.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 2, 2021)

I immediately got rid of the pocket content that took over the home page.


----------



## Devi (Jun 2, 2021)

Llynn said:


> I immediately got rid of the pocket content that took over the home page.


As did I. I like a nice *blank* home page ... no links, no nothing.

I also use uBlock Origin to block ads. Works great.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 2, 2021)

I don't like the white band across the top, where tabs are. My eyes don't like it. But I haven't figured out yet how to change it to blue or whatever. Changing the "theme" didn't do it.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh no. Mine didn't update yet.

I hate change and have been complaining about it for 25 years. Websites, software, the nerds always work overtime to make them WORSE and less user-friendly. Never fails.

Morningstar forums did a major update last year and destroyed it. Most of the regular users left, including me.


----------



## Devi (Jun 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't like the white band across the top, where tabs are. My eyes don't like it. But I haven't figured out yet how to change it to blue or whatever. Changing the "theme" didn't do it.


I'm wondering what theme you tried.
Go to Tools > Add-ons and Themes
Then use the Find more add-ons search box.

Or just go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/themes/
and find a theme that works for you.
What's neat is that you can try on (install) a theme to see if you like it, then remove if you don't. Or, without removing it, try another.

Good luck!


----------



## officerripley (Jun 2, 2021)

Chet said:


> It might have something to do with the version of Windows you have. Mine is 8.1.


Oh, okay, I bet you're right; I'm using Win10.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> I'm wondering what theme you tried.
> Go to Tools > Add-ons and Themes
> Then use the Find more add-ons search box.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Devi!

Done. Much better.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 2, 2021)

Chet said:


> It might have something to do with the version of Windows you have. Mine is 8.1.


In Firefox, right click in a blank area on the toolbar.   When the menu drops down, select Customize Toolbar.   A box should open with a bunch of icons; click on the "scissors" and drag up to the toolbar.  Boom.


----------



## Chet (Jun 3, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> In Firefox, right click in a blank area on the toolbar.   When the menu drops down, select Customize Toolbar.   A box should open with a bunch of icons; click on the "scissors" and drag up to the toolbar.  Boom.


Thanks but I achieved the same by alt>view>toolbars>customize toolbar. Badda Boom.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2021)

I hate it .. and the option isn't there to switch back to an older version


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I hate it .. and the option isn't there to switch back to an older version


I'm not crazy about it either.


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I hate it .. and the option isn't there to switch back to an older version


What is it that you hate about it? You may be able to fix it with a few tweaks.

Otherwise, you're probably going to have to uninstall Firefox, download the older version that you wish, and reinstall.

Mozilla Firefox archives:
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/

In that case, you may also have to disconnect your computer temporarily from the Internet (before installing the "new" older version) in order to stop the older version from automatically updating to the current version:

Temporarily disconnect from Internet
Install Firefox
In a new browser window or tab, go to:
- aboutreferences
- General
- Select from
Automatically install updates (recommended)
Check for updates but let you choose to install them
Reconnect to Internet


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks bleached out.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> What is it that you hate about it? You may be able to fix it with a few tweaks.
> 
> Otherwise, you're probably going to have to uninstall Firefox, download the older version that you wish, and reinstall.
> 
> ...


I wanted to do a system restore, but can't on this computer. Firefox isn't forthcoming with the older versions. Believe me, I tried .. got my husband who was in IT to try as well. Nothing works.


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> Looks bleached out.


If you don't like your Firefox theme, try another theme.

Tools > themes
These are the Firefox in-built themes

If those choices don't do it for you, go to:

Themes - Add-ons for Firefox (en-US)
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/themes/


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I wanted to do a system restore, but can't on this computer. Firefox isn't forthcoming with the older versions. Believe me, I tried .. got my husband who was in IT to try as well. Nothing works.


Hmm. I dunno ... I'm able to download earlier versions at
Index of /pub/firefox/releases/
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/

I just searched for "Firefox archives" to get to that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm still using 88.0.1..now I've heard all your woes, I'm not updating to 89 till they make a fix...


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm still using 88.0.1..now I've heard all your woes, I'm not updating to 89 till they make a fix...


Okay. My couple of tweaks fixed everything I wanted fixed. Don't know if the Firefox devs will do it; they don't seem to listen all that well.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> If you don't like your Firefox theme, try another theme.
> 
> Tools > themes
> These are the Firefox in-built themes


This is what I see when I click on Tools:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2021)

It's ok, I have no problems with it.

It does look bleached out and the other themes make it hard to see the little icons to the left of the toolbar.

That's all.


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> This is what I see when I click on Tools:
> 
> View attachment 167789


Okay. So click on Add-ons and Themes, and see where you can go from there.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It's ok, I have no problems with it.
> 
> It does look bleached out and the other themes make it hard to see the little icons to the left of the toolbar.
> 
> That's all.


That's my issue, too.   A minor irritation, all things considered.


----------



## Devi (Jun 3, 2021)

Okay. My point is that you can download _other_ themes that may work better for you.

You can try them on here (and de-install as well).

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/themes/


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> Okay. So click on Add-ons and Themes, and see where you can go from there.


Thanks - I added Firefox Color and created a color theme that works for me!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> What is it that you hate about it? You may be able to fix it with a few tweaks.
> 
> Otherwise, you're probably going to have to uninstall Firefox, download the older version that you wish, and reinstall.
> 
> ...


I went to the Mozilla site and did an older version install, but it didn't work. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2021)

I chose this one for now- works fine-


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2021)

Chromebook = No Windows or Firefox..


----------



## Chet (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm getting used to it. I got cut and paste on the toolbar along with full screen. A browser is what you pass through to get to where you really want to go anyway.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> The only thing I didn't like about version 89 was the default double line-spacing in the dropdown menus -- that is, padding above and below each text entry. I removed the padding via this info at mozillazine.org (which is not Mozilla):
> 
> *What genius decided to double space all menus?*
> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3075352
> ...


Thanks, @Devi your tips to remove double spacing worked for me in Win 10.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> The only thing I didn't like about version 89 was the default double line-spacing in the dropdown menus -- that is, padding above and below each text entry. I removed the padding via this info at mozillazine.org (which is not Mozilla):
> 
> *What genius decided to double space all menus?*
> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3075352
> ...





Meanderer said:


> Thanks, @Devi your tips to remove double spacing worked for me in Win 10.


Worked for me, too.  Thank you so much.  Are you in IT @Devi?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2021)

My menus didn't change at all.


----------



## Devi (Jun 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Worked for me, too.  Thank you so much.  Are you in IT @Devi?



You're welcome. I wouldn't say I was in IT; I was a website designer for years. I also still read tech forums quite a bit.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> You're welcome. I wouldn't say I was in IT; I was a website designer for years. I also read tech forums quite a bit.


We have a younger friend, who is a missionary in Northern Sweden, who liked to say "I wish I could just say _'Let there be a Web-site'_ and it would be".


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2021)

I got rid of Mozilla Firefox and am now getting accustomed to Chrome. I will be very wary of updates!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> I'm wondering what theme you tried.
> Go to Tools > Add-ons and Themes
> Then use the Find more add-ons search box.
> 
> ...


That was a big help for these old eyes.  Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 6, 2021)

Chet said:


> why do I have to re-learn?


Because change is inevitable. Besides, you're not relearning something you know, you're learning something new.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jun 6, 2021)

Devi said:


> The only thing I didn't like about version 89 was the default double line-spacing in the dropdown menus -- that is, padding above and below each text entry. I removed the padding via this info at mozillazine.org (which is not Mozilla):
> 
> *What genius decided to double space all menus?*
> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=3075352
> ...



So I installed the new version last night. I also have the extra spacing between text in the menus by default (dumb) and fixed it per your post -- thanks. FWIW, this is the first version for me that had the double-spacing, you said you had it in 89?

I don't like all the white on the top either. Normally any program would have whatever Windows theme you are using; for some reason this doesn't. I tried a couple of the default themes, no likee.

Anybody find a good theme?


----------

